

Panopticlick: browser fingerprinting research - datico
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/01/help-eff-research-web-browser-tracking

======
samdk
In public browsing (in Firefox) I'm unique. In private browsing I'm 1 in
~17000.

Interestingly, removing some of the non-standard fonts I have installed made
me unique, even in private mode. This surprises me, because I have some pretty
unusual fonts installed.

 _edit_ : And actually, now that I test again, it does find one other match
even in non-private mode. I guess that it's counting each me as a new person
each time I do it, even though I'm connecting from the same IP with the same
exact browser configuration.

~~~
blahedo
Not surprising given that fonts tend to come in groups---did you remove _all_
your nonstandard fonts? If five people out of a million install the same
unusual font pack, and one removes all but one font from the pack, that one
will be a unique even though the configuration is "more like" a common one.

------
ntoshev
I wonder if you can identify people using habitual patterns of mouse moving
and pauses between keys when typing.

------
jodrellblank
"Your browser fingerprint appears to be unique among the 45,667 tested so
far."

I use FlashBlock and Ghostery as well.

------
geuis
Hmm, so I understand what they're tracking. But what's the end game for this
experiment?

